# S2 2013 - Advise?



## ninetyRPM (Nov 16, 2014)

hi...

Recently I found a LBS selling an S2 2013 at $2000.

For some reason, the shop installed a new set of SRAM Rival 10speed (full groupset, standard crank, 11-25t) on it.

The wheels are the heavy RS500 and crap tyres that I have to throw away ASAP if I buy this bike.

Rest of the components are SR saddle, 3T alu cockpit.

Now I found that below the top tube, on the drivetrain side, below the S2 words, there are 2 small chipped paint surface. It is about the size of 3mm diameter each, close to each other. Underneath it, I can see it is deep black, I guess it is the carbon. I dont feel that it is bulging on that 2 spots though.

I weighted that bike, it scaled 7.90kg amazingly with that RS500 + crap tyres.

Now my question is, is this a good buy?

I do not have a roadbike now. Sold my Wilier GTR after a crash and been out of cycling for 2 months. Before this, I have been doing about 200km weekly for the last 2 years.

My other option is to save up my $$$ and get a Canyon Aeroad CF SLX on February 2015...

This S2 is really old tech compared to the Aeroad...hmm...


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd save up for the Canyon, it's only a few months away.

As you wrote, the S2 is old tech. with 10 speed Rival.


----------



## ninetyRPM (Nov 16, 2014)

kookieCANADA said:


> I'd save up for the Canyon, it's only a few months away.
> 
> As you wrote, the S2 is old tech. with 10 speed Rival.



I see. I do not have any bike now, so to wait until February seems like a very long time, not to mention Canyon will take time to be delivered. #SuchDilemma


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I would honestly spend a few hundred more and look for a 2014 S2 on closeout. Much newer frame with a superior ride quality and slightly better aerodynamics. Or if you can stretch a bit more just get the 2015 S2 with 11p 105 (that's what I have.)


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you thought about just buying the frame and build the S2 to your spec? That way you can skip the 105 and go with Red 22 groupset.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Have you thought about just buying the frame and build the S2 to your spec?


You can't buy the bare S2 frame, only the S3. If you want to do that I would just shop around for a 2014 S2 on closeout and sell off the 105/FSA bits on Craigslist or eBay.


----------



## ninetyRPM (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks all for the suggestions. Now that I have more time to think about this bike, the more I felt reluctant due to this S2 is pretty old design/tech compared to 2014/15 S2


----------

